# feeling tired from testosterone



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

hey bros,

im in week 10 of my cycle of test and dbol

and the past week really feel tired and in the gym just have no energy to lift anything

does anyone else get this?

anything to help combat this a,s,a,p??

thanks


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm betting it'll be the dbol. Happens to me every time i take it.

I'll just feel knackere the whole day and start nodding off at random times throughout the day.

Drop the dbol and you'll be fine imo. Unless you're overtraining or not getting enough rest or something obvious but I assume you're got those things sorted?


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

the dbol ended by week 5 mate so been off it a while now


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

why not try a pre work out supp with feeling tired It usually happens to me after cycle has few weeks after cycle has ended not ever on cycle


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Why are you feeling tired?

Not being pedantic mate but you know your body (or you should do) better than anyone, so you must have some idea of why you are feeling tired.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I know nothing about steroids but agree with anabolik.. I was like that for a while where I was literally dragging my feet when i was walking along, I was so tired.. it was down to over training. But it's your body telling you your over doin it. Try this.. eat a tin or 1/2 a tin of pineapple when you feel that tired as its full of B vitamins that will naturally increase ur energy levels and u'll feel far better almost instantly... I bet u feel re-energised and ready to go again...give it a try.. and it tastes good too.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I get it but I have the worse sleeping pattern in the Wourld which I should sort out currently on test and tren and wired through the day but I do get a burst off energy normally in gym


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

a lot of people blame dbol, but sounds like its more due to lack of sleep or overtraining. Dbol does the opposite, makes me feel great and give me good energy.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Are your calories high enough?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I get it but I have the worse sleeping pattern in the Wourld which I should sort out currently on test and tren and wired through the day but I do get a burst off energy normally in gym


I'm like this currently on end of 12 week test e cycle only. Just pinned on Sunday, and felt tired, head cold, for 2 days. I'm finding this more towards after week 6. Can you remember which lab you were using back then for the test e?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jas said:


> I'm like this currently on end of 12 week test e cycle only. Just pinned on Sunday, and felt tired, head cold, for 2 days. I'm finding this more towards after week 6. Can you remember which lab you were using back then for the test e?


Isis Susstanon mate


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Isis Susstanon mate


I'm getting mine off rohm test heptylate, their enanthate product. Glad to have come to the end, flu symptoms have been awkful.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd bet that it's one of three things which can be caused by test cycles in some people:

1). High hematocrit. I'd put my money on this one. Higher test levels can cause your red blood cell count to go too high which can cause fatigue.

2). High blood pressure. Again, long gear cycles can cause your blood pressure to go up.

3). Overtraining. Just because your body has the hormones to build muscle, it doesn't necessarily mean that it has more endurance. Many people can get carried away with training on gear and smashing those personal bests and end up overtraining and burning their body out.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Surprised no one has said oestrogen


----------

